# Book list won't refresh



## Shandit66 (Oct 8, 2012)

I have continuous problems with my Kindle when adding a new book (or multiples)
I'll connect to the PC, see the docs, copy the files over.

When I go back to the Kindle, the book(s) don't show up in book list (Index).
(if I plug the Kindle back in, I can see the books in Explorer - they have been copied into the Kindle memory)
I need to reboot 3 times, before they appear.  On the second reboot, I see only the option to "Set up your Kindle"  nothing else.

Its 100% consistent in how it works.

I've tried:
- in Windows Explorer, just disconnecting the cable vs using the right click Eject option - no difference.
- the problem does NOT happen on my fiancee's old PC with Windows XP.
- I can't any option in the Kindle to manually tell it to refresh the book list.
- she has an older kindle Ver 3.2.1 where this never happens.

Info:
Kindle OS ver 4.0.1
PC's: Windows 7

Any suggestions are gratefully appreciated.  Its a frustrating issue on an otherwise great product.
Thanks

Olaf


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I always get books onto my kindle by just downloading so don't have much experience with the copy and paste or drag and drop method via the computer and usb.  But I know it's important that you put the books into the 'documents' folder.  Otherwise the Kindle won't see them.

Also, they have to be "DRM free".  Meaning they do not have any copy protection.  So if they're books from other sources that you bought, you may not be able to just load them easily.  Obviously, they also have to be in the correct format.

If they are books you have purchased from Amazon and elected to load via computer, make sure you indicated which Kindle the books are for.  If you have more than one device and download a book for KindleA and try to put it also or instead on KindleB, the device won't recognize it.


----------



## Shandit66 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ah, I dropped it in the Documents root folder.  that worked.
My brother had set this up and gave me the kindle.  But he'd put all the files into their own sub-directories.  It seems the Kindle does eventually scan those, but not right away.

anyway, problem solved.  thanks


----------

